# Sitio das Fontes no Portugal em Directo



## ecobcg (14 Abr 2009 às 15:15)

Boa tarde,

Esta tarde irá passar, a partir das 18h, no programa Portugal em Directo, da RTP1, uma reportagem sobre o Sitio das Fontes - Parque Municipal, onde estará incluido um pequeno excerto sobre a *estação meteorológica do Sitio das Fontes*.

Para quem estiver interessado, é só ligarem a Tv a essa hora!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2009 às 17:02)

Muito interessante, vou ver se me lembro de ligar a TV. 

Parabéns pela mediatização do local e da estação meteorológica !


----------



## ecobcg (14 Abr 2009 às 17:22)

Ainda não vi as imagens, nem sei o duração que vai passar sobre a estação, pois a reportagem é principalmente sobre o Sitio das Fontes, mas de qualquer forma a estação é falada e mostrada. Já não consegui foi que houvesse oportunidade de fazer referência ao Fórum Meteopt.com (  ). Mas vão haver mais oportunidades.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2009 às 18:58)

Acabei de ver e, apesar do pouco tempo disponibilizado para abordar a estação, gostei bastante.

Parabéns !


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2009 às 19:00)

ecobcg disse:


> Ainda não vi as imagens, nem sei o duração que vai passar sobre a estação, pois a reportagem é principalmente sobre o Sitio das Fontes, mas de qualquer forma a estação é falada e mostrada. Já não consegui foi que houvesse oportunidade de fazer referência ao Fórum Meteopt.com (  ). Mas vão haver mais oportunidades.



Acabei de ver a tua apresentação à estação!
1,2mm acumulados nesse dia. Até pensei que fosse em directo.
Gostei da previsão subtil à pergunta "previsível" da jornalista. Eles devem pensar que as estações meteorológicas são uma bola de cristal de previsões do tempo.

O Sítio das Fontes parece estar muito bem conservado.
Só falta mesmo a água no aquífero para fazer moer o moinho.


----------



## sandra santos (14 Abr 2009 às 19:06)

acabei de ver, apesar de viver em Lagoa há 7 anos,ainda não consegui la ir,tenho que convencer o marido!!
gostei de ver a estação e a apresentação


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Abr 2009 às 19:16)

Por acaso, nunca tinha visto este local, um bom local para visitar, mas acho que preciso de um GPS para ela chegar.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Abr 2009 às 19:23)

Bom, de facto acabou por ficar com pouquinho tempo dedicado à estação, mas como o objectivo da reportagem nem era esse, até nem foi mau conseguir um minutinho para a estação!!!

Pode ser que se consiga nova reportagem sobre a meteorologia amadora em Portugal!!!

Obrigado a todos!

PS: para quem não conhece e quer cá vir, é relativamente fácil lá chegar. podem consultar, para já, o mapa existente na página do wunderground dedicada a esta estação. Podem contactar-me à vontade também!! tenho todo o gosto em dar as indicações necessárias.


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2009 às 19:54)

Parabéns, parece ser um excelente local para um passeio.

A reportagem já está online no site da RTP. 



*Parte I (começa ao minuto 12:35)*

[VIDEO]mms://195.245.168.21/rtpfiles/videos/auto/portdirecto/ptdirecto_1_14042009.wmv[/VIDEO]

Link directo: http://195.245.168.21/rtpfiles/videos/auto/portdirecto/ptdirecto_1_14042009.wmv




*Parte II (começa ao minuto 17:35)*

[VIDEO]mms://195.245.168.21/rtpfiles/videos/auto/portdirecto/ptdirecto_2_14042009.wmv[/VIDEO]

Link directo: http://195.245.168.21/rtpfiles/videos/auto/portdirecto/ptdirecto_2_14042009.wmv


----------



## HotSpot (14 Abr 2009 às 20:09)

Parabéns, acho que a peça da estação foi muito bem integrada na reportagem do Sitio das Fontes. Lá apareceu a Davis e o weatherlink no PC a dar a informação valiosa. 

Cada vez mais a meteorologia amadora começa a ganhar espaço na comunicação social. Ainda bem que choveu


----------



## Loureso (15 Abr 2009 às 08:23)

Olá a todos 
Confesso que fiquei um pouco desiludido quanto à forma como foi conduzida a reportagem. Já esperava que os efeitos do jornalismo rápido e que não vende, se fizessem sentir, e até gosto do programa com respeito à Dina Aguiar, mas…
Achei um pouco infeliz o facto de se dedicar pouca atenção à área meteorológica; penso que uma abordagem um pouquinho só mais alongada sobre isto seria o suficiente para que se encarasse como uma boa reportagem com vista a uma boa informação.
Será disparatado pensar que a mesma passasse por algum filtro do IM?
Sinceramente não coloco de parte essa hipótese!!!
Notei que o entrevistado desejava que a informação a passar ao público fosse um pouco mais completa.
Desculpem se a minha opinião defere das restantes.


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2009 às 08:59)

Loureso disse:


> Será disparatado pensar que a mesma passasse por algum filtro do IM?
> Sinceramente não coloco de parte essa hipótese!!!




Discordo e claro que não houve filtro nenhum  Como foi referido por outros, a reportagem não era sobre meteorologia ou a estação meteorológica, era sobre o parque. Já foi bastante interessante terem abordado a estação, calculo que tenha sido dinâmica do ecobcg para que assim fosse. A única coisa menos boa para mim foi realmente a historia das previsões com que os jornalistas começam sempre a abordar as reportagens sobre estações, mas isso já tinha acontecido com a reportagem na SIC, coisas normais no jornalismo pois eles obviamente não tem que saber tudo, e cabe-nos a nós irmos "educando" com jeitinho para que servem afinal as estações.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2009 às 09:51)

Loureso disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Será disparatado pensar que a mesma passasse por algum filtro do IM?
> Sinceramente não coloco de parte essa hipótese!!!



Bom dia,

Posso afirmar sem qualquer dúvida que o IM não aplicou aqui qualquer filtro!!!
A reportagem destinava-se principalmente a dar a conhecer o Sítio das Fontes e as actividades lá desenvolvidas. Apenas se tentou aproveitar a realização da reportagem para fazer também uma referência (ainda que breve) à Estação Meteorológica lá existente. Também gostava que tivesse havido tempo para desenvolver um pouco mais o tema da Meteorologia, mas não era essa o objectivo. No futuro, quem sabe...


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2009 às 11:24)

Boa reportagem sobre este belo local! A abrir o apetite para uma visita! Gostei... Acho que mesmo assim um minuto de atenção à estação, sendo que esta é apenas um dos elementos do parque, já foi bastante bom 
Quanto ao resto temos que ser pacientes... A meteorologia vai ganhado o seu espaço na tv e a qualidade da informação também! A jornalista da RTP começou por passar uma ideia errada da estação, coube ao entrevistado esclarecer... A SIC tem as suas desastrosas interpretações da previsão meteorológica no jornal da noite, mas vai começando a prestar atenção ao tempo mais extremo que faz em alguns pontos do país e já nos deu a honra de uma reportagem sobre os meteorologistas amadores e simpatizantes da "causa meteorológica"  Enfim... Apesar de tudo não nos podemos queixar muito! A nossa paixão tem tido algum interesse por parte dos media. Cabe-nos a nós continuar a divulgar e esclarecer a nossa paixão!


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Abr 2009 às 03:04)

(Olá vitamos) _Recordo vagamente da reportagem da SIC emitida sobre os meteorologistas amadores há algum tempo atrás a qual achei interessante, tendo a mesma despertado após muito tempo, o meu interesse nesta matéria. Quanto a esta última (vejo o Portugal em Directo sempre que posso), não vi os primeiros segundos mas ainda consegui ver, de entre de todo o conjunto de infraestruturas do parque a componente meteorológica com a apresentação de uma Estação; logicamente dirigi a minha especial atenção para este último ponto, pois não esperava isto e devo dizer que foi bem inserido no contexto de promoção do espaço.


----------

